
Scala Native 0.3.0 released – including new garbage collector (Immix) and more - redtuesday
https://github.com/scala-native/scala-native/releases/tag/v0.3.0
======
densh
Author of the project here. I'll be glad to answer any questions about new GC
or Scala Native in general.

~~~
keth
Could scala native be used to compile scalac in the future (if enough of
java.* has a clean room implementation)? And could that speed up compile time
of scala programs, or is compilation bottlenecked by IO (or other things)
which may not be enhanced by scala native?

~~~
densh
1\. Probably, but we're not quite there yet. Some required APIs are still
missing.

2\. We'll find out soon enough.

~~~
keth
Thanks for the answer. I'm looking forward to it. Now I wish scala.js would
also be able to compile the compiler. Would be a nice benchmark for the
language runtimes since the compiler is a non trivial program.

------
redtuesday
The presentation slides about the new gc can be found here:
[https://github.com/densh/talks/raw/ebb8f1f4b54bdc6d1a55b962d...](https://github.com/densh/talks/raw/ebb8f1f4b54bdc6d1a55b962d9d5306ec2cc97d4/2017-06-01-fast-
startup-and-low-latency.pdf)

